# Moving from Dubai (with secured job) to US as immigrant



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi,

Just wanted to get your opinion whether to move to US or not.

The situation is:
1. Me, my wife and 1 son (toddler) living here in Dubai
2. Secured job with good pay for me and my wife
3. My wife just got family immigrant sponsorship from US company
4. If we move to US, she has a job, I wont (but will be searching)
5. US pay will be not as good as we have here in Dubai - approx. 1/3 of what we are currently getting

We are really concerned whether the economy is good in US and if I get a job easily. Plus no nanny in the US (we have 1 here I Dubai)

Our options are:
A - Go US all the way
B - She goes and work in the US, me and my son stay back in Dubai (visit her once or twice yearly so to keep the green card)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What visa is your wife's employer offering? That may or may not allow you to work in the US. And, it may or may not get her (or you) a green card.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

It was an I-140 application for my wife. This was started in 2008 and priority date just became current in early 2014. Me and my son were just included in the application. The firm handling the immigration case says its an immigrants visa.

Will clarify with the firm exactly. Any thing specific we need to ask?

Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jb_08 said:


> It was an I-140 application for my wife. This was started in 2008 and priority date just became current in early 2014. Me and my son were just included in the application. The firm handling the immigration case says its an immigrants visa.
> 
> Will clarify with the firm exactly. Any thing specific we need to ask?
> 
> Thanks!


This does not explain what visa your wife will end up with. If its the H1B then YOU will get an H4 and you will not be able to work. 

Since the job your wife will have is only paying a third of your current income and you might not be able to work, you need to find out specifically what visa your wife is obtaining. No point in moving to the US to be worse off.

A work visa is usually a non immigrant visa. That means it does not come with a guarantee of being able to become permanently resident in the US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I looked up the I-140 form on the USCIS site and it's an Immigrant Petition for an Alien Worker. But what I can't find are the types of visas that are related to this form - though it's probably related to which category the petition was filed under.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks. I agree, no point of moving to be worse off.

Will check with the firm to find out what type of visa exactly.

For discussions sake, in case it gives the family permanent residence status, is it still worth it? and is the second option viable?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jb_08 said:


> Thanks. I agree, no point of moving to be worse off.
> 
> Will check with the firm to find out what type of visa exactly.
> 
> For discussions sake, in case it gives the family permanent residence status, is it still worth it? and is the second option viable?


Instead of us surmising what you could possibly do, why not find out what visa your wife is getting; then you will know what you can and can't do.


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Here it is... EB3 (wife) and E34 (for me)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Your spouse may be admitted to the United States in E34 (spouse of a “skilled worker” or “professional”) or EW4 (spouse of an “other worker”). During the process where you and your spouse are applying for permanent resident status (status as a green card holder), your spouse is eligible to file for an Employment Authorization Document (EAD). Your minor children (under the age of 18) may be admitted as E35 (child of a “skilled worker” or “professional”) or EW5 (child of an “other worker”).


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that.

If I have the Employment Authorization Document, is it easy to get employment? My wife will be working in Grand Rapids, Michigan and I have an accounting degree and certificate.

Is it really worth it to move to US?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How can an employer file I140 in 2008 for someone who got a job offer in 2014?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will probably die of the cold in Michigan 

I live in Florida ... I want to die warm


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> you will probably die of the cold in Michigan
> 
> I live in Florida ... I want to die warm


LOL!!! Florida is nice if you are near all the tourist.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Florida is nice if you are not near tourist


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know how that came up. I meant NOT near the tourist. I have friends that live in Orlando. Think I would skip that area.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The comments about winter in Michigan are probably not all that helpful. I assume you're aware that Michigan has winter weather. During many times of the year Grand Rapids (outside) will be colder than Dubai (outside). Whether that matters or not is up to you. To some people it's attractive -- winter sports! ice hockey! -- to others it is not. That's a personal and family decision that varies with personal tastes. (Outdoors Dubai is not attractive to many people either, by the way. I understand it can get a wee bit hot in Dubai.)

The unemployment rate in Grand Rapids, Michigan, is currently quite a bit higher than the U.S. national average, and the overall U.S. labor market is still slack (though slowly improving).

From your description thus far the U.S. opportunity doesn't sound all that attractive compared to your current situation, but perhaps there are other facts not yet in evidence and/or you have unmet, highly valued preferences that Grand Rapids could satisfy.

Is your characterization of the estimated income difference on an after-tax basis?


----------



## thirst4travel (Dec 21, 2011)

I recommend against moving to Grand Rapids. Why intentionally go somewhere to be worse off? Your family income will be a third of what it is currently for starters. And, Grand Rapids is not so grand. I've been there several times. (I grew up in Michigan.) I think you will go and regret that you did. If it were a more desirable location or greater economic reward I could understand. However, that does not seem like that is the case for your family.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

thirst4travel said:


> Why intentionally go somewhere to be worse off?


That assumes something not yet in evidence.

Money (income) is one contributor to a family's lifestyle and enjoyment of life. It is not the only contributor. Never presume that it is -- unless you want to risk being miserable.

As another example, the weather is _different_ in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Is it better or worse than in Dubai? It depends on what you like and don't like, and that's a personal (and family) decision that varies. There are some life experiences that are impossible to enjoy in Dubai that are commonly enjoyed in Grand Rapids, and vice versa.

Is it _possible_ that a family would prefer to live in Grand Rapids on a lower income instead of Dubai? Of course it is possible! Individuals and families make these types of decisions all the time, for almost as many reasons as there are individuals and families.

You and I are not the original poster. All we should do is provide reasonable, factual information about the two places and the many factors and characteristics that might be considered.


----------



## thirst4travel (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought the OP was asking for opinions. I'm not arguing that money is the only determining factor of happiness. I just happen to know Grand Rapids and Michigan. I also read that his wife has an opportunity to work in Michigan which will provide the family with 1/3rd the income of which it currently earns. 
I don't remember reading about any persecution in Dubai. I also don't recall reading about anything else drawing his family to the Grand Rapids, Michigan area other than the job offer (no family, or friends or unique attractions). Nor did I read anywhere that the OP was not happy in Dubai.


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

twostep said:


> How can an employer file I140 in 2008 for someone who got a job offer in 2014?


The offer was in 2008 and petition filed in 2008.

Priority date of the petition just became current in 2014.


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> The comments about winter in Michigan are probably not all that helpful. I assume you're aware that Michigan has winter weather. During many times of the year Grand Rapids (outside) will be colder than Dubai (outside). Whether that matters or not is up to you. To some people it's attractive -- winter sports! ice hockey! -- to others it is not. That's a personal and family decision that varies with personal tastes. (Outdoors Dubai is not attractive to many people either, by the way. I understand it can get a wee bit hot in Dubai.)
> 
> The unemployment rate in Grand Rapids, Michigan, is currently quite a bit higher than the U.S. national average, and the overall U.S. labor market is still slack (though slowly improving).
> 
> ...



This was exactly what I was hoping to get from this OP.

Yup, it was an after tax basis (I estimated it after 25% tax).

If the job market is not all that well, committing all the way might not be a good idea. 

Might as well have my wife try Michigan a bit then decide later on. Thanks!


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> you will probably die of the cold in Michigan
> 
> I live in Florida ... I want to die warm


Honestly, I'm also not a fan of cold weather. Short cold spells are ok but definitely not for the most part of the year.


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

thirst4travel said:


> I thought the OP was asking for opinions. I'm not arguing that money is the only determining factor of happiness. I just happen to know Grand Rapids and Michigan. I also read that his wife has an opportunity to work in Michigan which will provide the family with 1/3rd the income of which it currently earns.
> I don't remember reading about any persecution in Dubai. I also don't recall reading about anything else drawing his family to the Grand Rapids, Michigan area other than the job offer (no family, or friends or unique attractions). Nor did I read anywhere that the OP was not happy in Dubai.


Glad to be reading all your opinion.

Moving to Michigan might not make sense in financial terms but I want to give my wife the chance to expand her career.

There is always that option that she goes there and try it out for a few months and me and my son stay back here. We can always visit or she can always come back.

Would be glad to hear more on the possibility of getting employment 
- Should I expect to be unemployed 3-6 months after moving
- Will we be able to at least reach earning what is comfortable for the family (by the way, what is the level of earning for a comfortable living in Michigan)


----------



## thirst4travel (Dec 21, 2011)

Another thing you also might want to consider is the crime rate (Google).


----------



## thirst4travel (Dec 21, 2011)

Unemployment in Grand Rapids is pretty on par with the rest of the U.S. It may be slightly higher. However, like anywhere else, it depends on your skill set and supply and demand for that skill.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing to consider, however, is the visa application itself. If you and your child are included on the application, you may have a limited period of time in which to enter the US after the visa is issued in order to get yourself established. Be sure to check that, because getting a visa to join a spouse can be much more difficult than getting the "dependent" visa at the same time.

The job market prospects can depend on what line of work you're in. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How does an employer sponsor I140 when the employee is not in the US?


----------



## jb_08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> One thing to consider, however, is the visa application itself. If you and your child are included on the application, you may have a limited period of time in which to enter the US after the visa is issued in order to get yourself established. Be sure to check that, because getting a visa to join a spouse can be much more difficult than getting the "dependent" visa at the same time.
> 
> The job market prospects can depend on what line of work you're in.
> Cheers,
> Bev


We were included in the visa application. We just received invoices from NVC a couple of days back.

On top of my head, the plan is to go there with my wife and kid for the first couple of months (on extended vacation leave without resigning from my Dubai job), look for a job and hopefully land one. If no luck, will head back to Dubai.

Hopefully that works out. Will check the details after interview is done.


----------

